# FP material preference



## edstreet (Oct 20, 2007)

Do fountain pen users tend to prefer one material over another like walnut?

Ed


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 20, 2007)

I think they buy on looks and funtion, no matter what the material is.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 20, 2007)

I seem to have more requests for walnut than other materials.

Ed


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 21, 2007)

I use walnut too, a lot of my customers ask for it frequently, especially if the grain is wavey.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 21, 2007)

For me dark plain woods in the CT area work, north of here in VT it has to be MAPLE, ESP SPALTED MAPLE


----------



## gerryr (Oct 27, 2007)

I made two pens from Black Walnut for my wife's aunt and uncle who had owned the tree the wood came from and that's all, and I've never had a request for a walnut pen.  Only ever had one request for Maple, but I do usually have one or two spalted maple pens on hand.  Looking back at the fountain pens I've sold, it's about 50/50 wood and plastic.  I have one customer who buys quite a few pens and he only buys plastic and I have other customers who will only buy wood.


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Based upon what I have read on other forums, true fountain pen users seem to not like wood.  The argument I've heard is that they are afraid of dents (makes no sense to me as a plastic or acrylic pen can scratch just as easily).  

For those that like wood pens, woods with character are the most popular, like amboyna, curly koa, olive wood, spalted woods, etc.

jeff


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> 
> Based upon what I have read on other forums, true fountain pen users seem to not like wood.  The argument I've heard is that they are afraid of dents (makes no sense to me as a plastic or acrylic pen can scratch just as easily).
> 
> jeff


Jeff, Scratches and dents.... Big difference!  Even with a nice CA finish, I have had a few wood pens dent.  I have yet to have an acrylic pen dent therefore I am beginning to favor them for that, among other reasons.


----------



## RONB (Oct 31, 2007)

I've sold more wood pens than P.R.For some reason darker wood sells.
Go figure.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had a number of requests for Walnut burl and one for Birdeye Maple. The vast majority usually just tell me they want a light, dark, or medium toned highly figured material.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Nov 1, 2007)

Up date on materials,I have sold and style, IPE ti gold Churchill, IBO JR Statesman II Plat gold, BOW sterling silver Churchill, Purpleheart gold Churchill, and Grey speckled Corian Gold Spider Filigree Fountain pen.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one customer in particular that is just plain crazy over curly walnut (see the lousy pic below). So far he has bought three of the exact same pen to give away as gifts. I am glad I have a plenty of those blanks.













That being said, most of my customers tend to really like the Trustone and the more vivid, striking acrylic/PR resins. 



I am partial to the latter myself. I have a trustone turquoise and a white turquoise that I love (Jr Gent II and Sedona).


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 6, 2007)

The top selling fountain pens for me have been in the following order:

Jr. Gent II with Ambonya Burl
Jr. Gent II with Rosewood Burl
Churchill with Desert Ironwood

These average about $110.00 each.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------

